# DVR Sat OTA same time on 222



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it possible to DVR SAT and OTA same time using a external hard drive on a Vip 222 Dual receiver like Vip 722


----------



## opus74 (Mar 8, 2006)

The VIP 722 is NOT like the VIP 222.

2 separate animals.

Your are posting in a 2xx forum. Is that what you have?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish has not released the recording software for the 222 to be able to record as it has for the 211.

With two tuners, the 222 should be able to record two SAT channels AND an OTA channel IF Dish ever releases the software making the 222 a DVR.

The 211 can record OTA and one SAT channel at the same time.


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

So basically waiting on dish to release recording software for the 222 and it will perform like 722 hopefully in the near future(Yea right were talking about dish)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Given we are talking about External USB I would not be suprised that it supports only one stream at a time, but I don't have any info either way. I think we are going to have to wait until Dish releases the feature.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Given we are talking about External USB I would not be suprised that it supports only one stream at a time, but I don't have any info either way. I think we are going to have to wait until Dish releases the feature.


I agree. In fact, that may be the reason why EHD-based DVR support has not been released for the 222. USB makes for an easy connection, but is lousy for the simultaneous read/write activity that would be necessary for 2 or more DVR streams.


----------

